
An adventure in sparse arrays - fagnerbrack
https://remysharp.com/2018/06/26/an-adventure-in-sparse-arrays
======
sebcat
Observation: The way JS handles "holes" in sparse arrays is similar to how Lua
resolves non-existent table entries to nil. This can be interesting when
people don't know the difference between pairs, ipairs and for 1, #tbl
iterations, when the table contains a nil value and the table indexing (index
or key) may be unknown.

